# question to all of you who are on the journey to weight loss



## Carina1962 (Feb 21, 2011)

I am trying to lose weight using the WW propoints plan and was just wondering what methods others are doing to lose weight,  i have a few questions

1.  what sort of 'diet/lifestyle change' are you adopting to lose weight?
2.  how much weight are you losing weekly?
3.  are you excercising and if so, what sort of excercise do you do?
4.  what are your successful tips that you have personally found to help you lose weight?

I am interested to know how others are adopting weight loss techniques

thanks all


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi Carina.

Last year I was a few pounds overweight and decided that I needed to get more exercise and eat slightly less. 

The best thing I did was to buy a decent pedometer that I could download results to the computer from and keep a record of steps and mileage walked. I aimed for abotu 5000 steps a day and some days exceeded 10,000 due to my need to better the previous day's results. 
If nothing else, it'll give you some idea of how many calories you're burning while just walking about.

I did have to reduce my calorie intake too from about 2500 to around 1800 a day but I'm now back up to about 2000 or so and holding steady. 

I think you can't beat competition, so if you can buddy up with someone form here or at work, etc then you have a constant target to aim for and you get the motivation from wanting to reach your goal before they do.

I hope some of this might help. I only lost a small amount but it's all about one pound at a time so just set small targets each time. 

Rob


----------



## Steff (Feb 21, 2011)

1. what sort of 'diet/lifestyle change' are you adopting to lose weight?

im having smaller portions and eating alot slower, my meal time is also in structured regime,im snacking on healthy things like carrots and celery sticks and bulking up on the veg, whereas in the past id snack on the bad things high in fatand sugar


2. how much weight are you losing weekly?

Generally between 1lb and 4lb 


3. are you excercising and if so, what sort of excercise do you do?

For me swimming is a really good source of exercise but lately ive lost my confidence again so its back in the garage for me i use a gym ball i roll around for 20 minutes look mad but hay no one can see me, also i do sit ups as well try to get as close to 15 as i can, i dont drive so walking for me is also great, since getting the puppy ive walked so much more as well..

4.what are your successful tips that you have personally found to help you lose weight?

Firstly the biggest motivation for me was my son not only do i want to lose weight for me but for him too, i want to spend a long healthy life with him,secondly portion sizes sorting them out really helped,thirdly dont get to down if your weight loss is slow it will happen..


----------



## Alan S (Feb 22, 2011)

carina62 said:


> I am trying to lose weight using the WW propoints plan and was just wondering what methods others are doing to lose weight,  i have a few questions
> 
> 1.  what sort of 'diet/lifestyle change' are you adopting to lose weight?
> 2.  how much weight are you losing weekly?
> ...


For me it's a bit more historical. Here is my story: *Weight Loss*


----------



## MargB (Feb 22, 2011)

I joined Slimming World just about a year ago as I need the discipline of a weekly weigh-in.  Am losing about 1lb a week but that is over the year so some weeks lost 4lbs, other weeks either maintained or small gains.  Have never gained more than 1.5lbs.

At first I was going out walking if not every night, then most nights but that has slackened off due to the weather - I now go in the gym for about 1 hour 2 or 3 times a week.  Mainly aerobic stuff but want to start toning up soon.

Cut out all the junk food - no more 6 pack of crisps, no more packets of biscuits, no more chocolate bars.  Switched to fresh fruit and surprised to find fruits satisfies my sweet tooth.  Have been told bananas and grapes are not a good idea so mostly apples, pears, melons, pineapple and plums or what is on offer.  the only biscuits I eat now are when they are offered outside.  I never buy them.  I do occasionally buy a packet of crisps, but one packet, not one big bag containing multiple packs.

I like being slimmer.  I like buying smaller sizes.  I eat plenty so don't feel hungry so this is working for me and it is for life, not just until I reach target.

Good luck!!


----------

